# Hand signals



## TimoS (Mar 30, 2007)

Explanations to the hand signals

http://www.clairewolfe.com/wolfesblog/handsignals.jpg


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh that just ROCKS.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 30, 2007)

That's really funny!  Thanks for that laugh.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 30, 2007)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## Shuto (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are the signals with alternative meanings if anyone is interested.

link

You can figure out the meaning by holding your cursor over the image wich will display a reasonably descriptive name of the picture.

edit.  I think it's time to rewatch Band of Brothers.  I might be able to better understand what they are doing in a few of the combat scenes.


----------



## Tabris (Aug 27, 2007)

I laughed so much I give myself the hic-ups, lol.


----------

